# Can't Push



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

So my sister-in-law has 2 snowblowers, one Husqvarna and one MTD. She reports that she is unable to push either one of them when they're not running. If I could see them in person the problem might be obvious, but she's a long drive away. I asked her whether she's pressing either lever when she goes to move them, and she says not.

She says that both run and operate perfectly otherwise.

Any ideas on this? I have never used, or even set eyes on either brand of snowblower, so I'm clueless. Is there some type of brake that engages when you're not running? I've already told her that maybe she shouldn't be skipping leg day.

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They should roll fine when not running for most.

The brake is on the auger/impeller ... not on the drive axle.

The newer ones usually pull the drive plate into the friction disc for drive; thus, no drive lever engage, no restriction. Some older ones have to be in the N position to free roll, like the Ariens 10000 series, as that is a different set up, or on that, you can pull up the clutch lever to disengage also.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I had a neighbor once who had a similar problem it turned out the tires were way under inflated making it hard to move.

Just a thought


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Are they wheeled or tracked machines?


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

My 2015 ST227P pushes a LOT easier if I pull the little "power steering" finger-levers. That disengages about half of the drive system in the box, the "high speed" section, so reduces net effort a lot.

FWIW, I 'store' the machine between uses on a little Harbor Freight utility dolly, the smallest one with four little casters underneath. Lift at the front of the bucket, handle end goes low, pull the machine onto the dolly under the drive box and barrel while holding/pushing the dolly with one foot. Way easier to move around, keeps the augers and scraper bar out of any melt-off, lets me put the front bucket over one of those plastic boot-tray things to contain any melt-off in the heated workbay where it lives. The little dollies are $8-10 on sale if you have a Harbor Freight store nearby.


----------



## Andrewnyc (Jan 10, 2022)

Just tell her it’s time to start working out and be done with it.


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks all! Both the machines are newer “push lever down to go” type, and she swears she’s not pushing the levers. I will ask about tire pressure - that seems the most likely as she’s pretty strong, and says she’s been able to move them in prior years.


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

Well, we Facetimed today and the Husqvarna is not able to be pushed just fine - I'm suspecting a little rust or something created an initial stiction that she was able to overcome. The MTD is still a mystery, but I guess I will take that to the MTD forum. Thanks!


----------



## Andrewnyc (Jan 10, 2022)

need to move the chute to extreme right or left, and set it upright, take off the bottom cover, four fasteners, and then you can see the friction disc and the drive plate, the small friction disc should not be touching the drive wheel when the handle lever is not pushed down. If it’s not touching, then it’s a rust issue spray w wD40 and use, then add some oil, but not on the drive disc or it will slip.


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

Sorry, I had a bad type in the previous - I meant to say "the Husqvarna is NOW able to be pushed fine" So I'll go bother the MTD guys.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

What did you find wrong with it?


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

By the time I saw it (via Facetime) it was working fine, so I have no idea whether there really was a problem.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

dr bob said:


> My 2015 ST227P pushes a LOT easier if I* pull the little "power steering" finger-levers. *That disengages about half of the drive system in the box, the "high speed" section, so reduces net effort a lot.


That's exactly what I was going to suggest, by pulling those levers you can even hear the moving tires not clicking as loud .


----------

